# Centrepull brake...um....thingies



## swee'pea99 (24 Oct 2008)

Don't have a name for them, but what I'm after is the little things that bolt onto the main cable and support the short cross-cable - but I can't find them anywhere. Anyone have some? Or if not, anyone know what they're called, so I can google?


----------



## mickle (24 Oct 2008)

Cantilever straddle cable hangers?

PM Spandex, he'll mail you a couple for free if you ask him nicely.


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Oct 2008)

I knew they'd have a really simple name. Thanks mickle - much appreciated.


----------



## bagpuss (25 Oct 2008)

PM your address & I will post you some.


----------



## spandex (27 Oct 2008)

There name is a Straddle Bridge


----------



## spandex (28 Oct 2008)

Swee'pea99

Did you get them?


----------

